# Dumpster Diving in Oz



## Benji91 (May 8, 2018)

A mate of mine back home in Australia wrote a pretty rad article about diving (which isn't overly common in 'straya, or where I'm from at least).

Thought some of y'all might dig it.

https://andypaine.wordpress.com/2018/05/08/one-persons-trash-diving-into-dumpsters/


----------



## sd40chef (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing great article.


----------



## WieselFlink (May 8, 2018)

A great article, interesting to hear about other people doing it where it's rather uncomen to dumpsterdive. (btw, maybe move the thread to hobo kitchen or making a living rather than general banter)


----------



## sd40chef (May 8, 2018)

Lots of people dumpster in Melbourne. People were cutting and sharing Coles and Woolworths dumpster keys amongst everything else when I was there.


----------



## WieselFlink (May 8, 2018)

sd40chef said:


> Lots of people dumpster in Melbourne. People were cutting and sharing Coles and Woolworths dumpster keys amongst everything else when I was there.


oh, sorry. i thought i saw somewhere in the article that it's not common. I wonder, how about the countryside?


----------



## Tude (May 8, 2018)

cool read - thanks!


----------



## Koala (May 8, 2018)

WieselFlink said:


> oh, sorry. i thought i saw somewhere in the article that it's not common. I wonder, how about the countryside?



I checked bins in some smaller country towns when i was hitchhiking the east coast but never had much luck getting food. And one time the shopping center security got called on me. So at least in that town, I don't think others were diving. 

Bins in the big cities were much more reliable for some reason.


----------



## Smudge (May 9, 2018)

I've been dumpster diving for years in Newcastle, a mate of mine actually lived without having to buy food because the yield was so good. We had a bunch of people tell us that they'd called the cops but they never showed. It takes them three hours to respond to a domestic violence incident, they aren't gonna rock up because some freaks are going through the trash. We're all vegan and found some seriously good vegan food in the IGA bins, it was mad. I'll definitely be doing it more on the road. I met a girl at a bin who said she'd get keys cut for me but she flaked


----------



## outlawloose (May 9, 2018)

I just got home from my nightly dive. Hauled out lots of croissants, fresh cookies, yoghurts, hummus and rocket, plus random other veggies and flowers. Considering I never eat baked goods, I feel like total shit after eating so many dumpster cookies tonight!


----------



## emilon (May 9, 2018)

Yep, I do get close to everything that I eat this way too. Last night picked up apples, tomatoes and beef. Luckily I am in a cold climate so even meat stays fresh


----------



## Hannah Mckay (Jul 27, 2018)

Benji91 said:


> A mate of mine back home in Australia wrote a pretty rad article about diving (which isn't overly common in 'straya, or where I'm from at least).
> 
> Thought some of y'all might dig it.
> 
> https://andypaine.wordpress.com/2018/05/08/one-persons-trash-diving-into-dumpsters/


AWESOME article!


----------

